

Awesome Django – A curated list of awesome Django apps and projects - siloraptor
https://github.com/rosarior/awesome-django

======
glynjackson
Just to add my 2p. These are the packages I install every time I start a
project in Django. I know some are not strictly Django but they make Django
awesome!

Fabric: for deployment Sphinx: the only way to write documentation Sphinx RTD
Theme: because the default them looks outdated. Django Nose: No need to
explain this one! Pillow: because it's better! Django-class-based-auth-views:
class based views to reset orgotten passwords by email confirmation. django-
storages:

~~~
siloraptor
Those do make Django awesome! :) I myself use Fabric, Spinx and Pillow for
almost every project. Django Nose is now in the list, the rest you mentioned
are in the Awesome Python list at [https://github.com/vinta/awesome-
python](https://github.com/vinta/awesome-python), cheers!

------
leephillips
Nice to have this in one place. South is on the list - don't use this for new
projects, upgrade to Django 1.7 instead, that has migrations built in.

~~~
siloraptor
Thanks! These are most of the apps that have saved my neck over the years :)
Agreed on South, will remove it once Django 1.7 comes out.

------
jsmeaton
I noticed django-sendfile on the list but I personally prefer
[https://github.com/benoitbryon/django-
downloadview](https://github.com/benoitbryon/django-downloadview) now. Until
very recently, django-sendfile didn't support python3. django-downloadview
also works with storages, and allows you to serve files with the development
server based on rules.

~~~
siloraptor
Done: [https://github.com/rosarior/awesome-
django/commit/d55b73adcd...](https://github.com/rosarior/awesome-
django/commit/d55b73adcd69ed0ef36be05f8a9a047fae862f85) Thanks!

------
togasystems
Any recommendation for a notifications framework that supports multiple
backends? I would also like to have the notifications saved in the database.
Is there a standard out there for this type of action?

~~~
glynjackson
Have you not looked at django-notifications? ([https://github.com/django-
notifications/django-notifications](https://github.com/django-
notifications/django-notifications))

~~~
togasystems
I have. From what I have seen, it does not support e-mail notifications out of
the box.

